# which stain



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Well my wife has put in a request for bedroom end tables. We have a coffee table of similar finish. The coffee table is knotty alder. The pics she found are rustic mexican pine. I havent been able to locate mexican pine in northern CA. but knotty white pine looks real close. So if using knotty white pine which stains should I be looking at to try and get these results. The finish in person would be very satin almost natural, my thoughts would be a oil rub on , like tung maybe??? I have very little experience and have only used wipe on poly and thinned spar varnish. pic 1 is end table, pic 2 is desired finish.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is a chest I just finished. Old pine with Tung oil brushed then rubbed.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Nice job, is that just the Tung oil alone?


----------

